
It's Time for Google to [Stop Trying To] Patent Use of Public Domain Algorithm - rayvy
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/08/after-patent-office-rejection-it-time-google-abandon-its-attempt-patent-use-public
======
kristianp
Refers to Google's trying to patent the use of ANS[1] for video compression.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_numeral_systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_numeral_systems)

